# Muhtemelen



## adventrue

Benim sözlügüm söz "muhtelem" kapsamiyor. Olabilir bir baskı hatası var mı?

"Muhtemelen sen Taksim'den bir dolmuşa binersin ve ben seni Asya yakası karşılarım."


----------



## Böğürtlen

Hello adventure,

"Muhtemelen sen Taksim'den bir dolmuşa binersin ve ben seni Asya yakası*ndan* karşılarım." 

Muhtemelen: Probably
We can also use "büyük olasılıkla" instead of "muhtemelen". They have the same meaning.

Hope it helps!


----------



## macrotis

*muhtemel*=probable, *mutemelen* is the adverb form according to an Arabic language rule (محتملاً).


----------



## Revontuli

I'd say "Asya yakas*ında*" rather than "yakas*ından*".


----------



## adventrue

En çok kullandığı söz 'galiba' olduğu düşünüyorum. Öyle mi? Ya da 'muhtemelen' ve 'galiba' arasında bir fark var mı?


----------



## norma jean baker

"galiba" ist wie "vermutlich","supposedy".
"muhtemelen" ist ähnlich wie "wahrscheinlich" , "most probably".

hilft das?


----------



## adventrue

Super ja danke.


----------

